# ESPRESSObin PCIe wifi fails to boot (FreeBSD 12.3-STABLE)



## Daemonix (Jul 6, 2022)

Hi all,
I'm trying to add a 2.4G PCIE (mikrotik) to a ESPRESSObin based board and boot stops at pci0.
This PCIE wifi card works great with pfsense on a APU2C4.

pcie is a: R11e-2HPnD - Atheros

Any ideas?
Thanks

Boot goes into a loop with the output of the last couple of lines.

```
OK boot -v
Loading kernel...
/boot/kernel/kernel text=0x2a8 text=0x9a8fac text=0x25bee4 data=0x12ea238 data=0x0+0x2d58fe syms=[0x8+0x183288+0x8+0x1492f3]
Loading configured modules...
/boot/kernel/opensolaris.ko text=0x1217 text=0xc88 data=0x448+0x6830 syms=[0x8+0xfc0+0x8+0x88e]
/boot/kernel/zfs.ko text=0x8a548 text=0x1313f8 data=0x18400+0x909a0 syms=[0x8+0x26670+0x8+0x1fab0]
can't find '/etc/hostid'
can't find '/boot/entropy'
Using DTB provided by EFI at 0x8000000.
---<<BOOT>>---
                   Type     Physical      Virtual   #Pages Attr
     ConventionalMemory 000000000000            0 00008000 WB 
    RuntimeServicesData 000008000000      8000000 00000005 WB RUNTIME
     ConventionalMemory 000008005000            0 0002e57d WB 
             LoaderData 000036582000     36582000 00000001 WB 
             LoaderData 000036583000     36583000 00004000 WB 
             LoaderData 00003a583000     3a583000 00004000 WB 
             LoaderCode 00003e583000     3e583000 0000009c WB 
    RuntimeServicesData 00003e61f000     3e61f000 00000001 WB RUNTIME
               Reserved 00003e620000     3e620000 00000001 WB 
               Reserved 00003e621000     3e621000 00000001 WB 
               Reserved 00003e622000     3e622000 00000001 WB 
               Reserved 00003e623000     3e623000 00000001 WB 
               Reserved 00003e624000     3e624000 00000001 WB 
               Reserved 00003e625000     3e625000 00000001 WB 
               Reserved 00003e626000     3e626000 00000001 WB 
               Reserved 00003e627000     3e627000 00000001 WB 
               Reserved 00003e628000     3e628000 00000001 WB 
               Reserved 00003e629000     3e629000 00000001 WB 
               Reserved 00003e62a000     3e62a000 00000001 WB 
               Reserved 00003e62b000     3e62b000 00000001 WB 
               Reserved 00003e62c000     3e62c000 00000001 WB 
             LoaderData 00003e62d000     3e62d000 00001999 WB 
    RuntimeServicesCode 00003ffc6000     3ffc6000 00000001 WB RUNTIME
             LoaderData 00003ffc7000     3e62d000 00000039 WB 
Physical memory chunk(s):
  0x00001000 - 0x3e61ffff,   998 MB ( 255519 pages)
  0x3e62d000 - 0x3ffc5fff,    25 MB (   6553 pages)
  0x3ffc7000 - 0x3fffffff,     0 MB (     57 pages)
Excluded memory regions:
  0x0401c000 - 0x0403ffff,     0 MB (     36 pages) NoAlloc 
  0x08000000 - 0x08004fff,     0 MB (      5 pages) NoAlloc 
  0x36600000 - 0x38fbafff,    41 MB (  10683 pages) NoAlloc 
  0x3e61f000 - 0x3e62cfff,     0 MB (     14 pages) NoAlloc 
  0x3ffc6000 - 0x3ffc6fff,     0 MB (      1 pages) NoAlloc 
Found 2 CPUs in the device tree
Copyright (c) 1992-2021 The FreeBSD Project.
Copyright (c) 1979, 1980, 1983, 1986, 1988, 1989, 1991, 1992, 1993, 1994
        The Regents of the University of California. All rights reserved.
FreeBSD is a registered trademark of The FreeBSD Foundation.
FreeBSD 12.3-STABLE plus-RELENG_22_05-n202700-3ddaea61055 pfSense arm64
FreeBSD clang version 13.0.0 ([email]git@github.com[/email]:llvm/llvm-project.git llvmorg-13.0.0-0-gd7b669b3a303)
VT: init without driver.
Preloaded elf kernel "/boot/kernel/kernel" at 0xffff00000278e000.
Preloaded elf module "/boot/kernel/opensolaris.ko" at 0xffff0000027973b0.
Preloaded elf module "/boot/kernel/zfs.ko" at 0xffff000002797ad0.
real memory  = 1073680384 (1023 MB)
Physical memory chunk(s):
0x00000000001000 - 0x0000000401bfff, 67219456 bytes (16411 pages)
0x00000004040000 - 0x00000007ffffff, 66846720 bytes (16320 pages)
0x00000008005000 - 0x00000034d8dfff, 752390144 bytes (183689 pages)
0x00000038fbb000 - 0x0000003e61efff, 90587136 bytes (22116 pages)
0x0000003e62d000 - 0x0000003ffc5fff, 26841088 bytes (6553 pages)
0x0000003ffc7000 - 0x0000003fffffff, 233472 bytes (57 pages)
avail memory = 1003532288 (957 MB)
Starting CPU 1 (1)
FreeBSD/SMP: Multiprocessor System Detected: 2 CPUs
random: no preloaded entropy cache
arc4random: WARNING: initial seeding bypassed the cryptographic random device because it was not yet seeded and the knob 'bypass_before_seeding' was enabled.
VIMAGE (virtualized network stack) enabled
hostuuid: using 00000000-0000-0000-0000-000000000000
ULE: setup cpu 0
ULE: setup cpu 1
firmware: 'rtwn-rtl8188eefw' version 111: 11216 bytes loaded at 0xffff000001d0da40
firmware: 'rtwn-rtl8188eufw' version 111: 13904 bytes loaded at 0xffff000001d106c0
firmware: 'rtwn-rtl8192cfwE' version 111: 14818 bytes loaded at 0xffff000001d13dc0
firmware: 'rtwn-rtl8192cfwE_B' version 111: 16332 bytes loaded at 0xffff000001d17858
firmware: 'rtwn-rtl8192cfwT' version 111: 16126 bytes loaded at 0xffff000001d1b8d8
firmware: 'rtwn-rtl8192cfwU' version 111: 16126 bytes loaded at 0xffff000001d1f888
firmware: 'rtwn-rtl8192eufw' version 111: 31818 bytes loaded at 0xffff000001d23838
firmware: 'rtwn-rtl8812aufw' version 111: 32060 bytes loaded at 0xffff000001d2b538
firmware: 'rtwn-rtl8821aufw' version 111: 27804 bytes loaded at 0xffff000001d33328
firmware: 'iwn5150fw' version 0: 337400 bytes loaded at 0xffff000001a669d0
wlan: mac acl policy registered
firmware: 'iwn6000fw' version 0: 454608 bytes loaded at 0xffff000001ab9078
firmware: 'iwn6000g2afw' version 0: 677296 bytes loaded at 0xffff000001b280f8
wlan: <802.11 Link Layer>
firmware: 'iwn6000g2bfw' version 0: 679436 bytes loaded at 0xffff000001bcd758
snd_unit_init() u=0x00ff8000 [512] d=0x00007c00 [32] c=0x000003ff [1024]
feeder_register: snd_unit=-1 snd_maxautovchans=16 latency=2 feeder_rate_min=1 feeder_rate_max=2016000 feeder_rate_round=25
firmware: 'iwn6050fw' version 0: 469780 bytes loaded at 0xffff000001c73618
ipw_bss: You need to read the LICENSE file in /usr/share/doc/legal/intel_ipw.LICENSE.
ipw_bss: If you agree with the license, set legal.intel_ipw.license_ack=1 in /boot/loader.conf.
module_register_init: MOD_LOAD (ipw_bss_fw, 0xffff000000214d60, 0) error 1
ipw_ibss: You need to read the LICENSE file in /usr/share/doc/legal/intel_ipw.LICENSE.
ipw_ibss: If you agree with the license, set legal.intel_ipw.license_ack=1 in /boot/loader.conf.
module_register_init: MOD_LOAD (ipw_ibss_fw, 0xffff000000214e10, 0) error 1
ipw_monitor: You need to read the LICENSE file in /usr/share/doc/legal/intel_ipw.LICENSE.
ipw_monitor: If you agree with the license, set legal.intel_ipw.license_ack=1 in /boot/loader.conf.
module_register_init: MOD_LOAD (ipw_monitor_fw, 0xffff000000214ec0, 0) error 1
iwi_bss: You need to read the LICENSE file in /usr/share/doc/legal/intel_iwi.LICENSE.
iwi_bss: If you agree with the license, set legal.intel_iwi.license_ack=1 in /boot/loader.conf.
module_register_init: MOD_LOAD (iwi_bss_fw, 0xffff000000214f70, 0) error 1
iwi_ibss: You need to read the LICENSE file in /usr/share/doc/legal/intel_iwi.LICENSE.
iwi_ibss: If you agree with the license, set legal.intel_iwi.license_ack=1 in /boot/loader.conf.
module_register_init: MOD_LOAD (iwi_ibss_fw, 0xffff000000215020, 0) error 1
iwi_monitor: You need to read the LICENSE file in /usr/share/doc/legal/intel_iwi.LICENSE.
iwi_monitor: If you agree with the license, set legal.intel_iwi.license_ack=1 in /boot/loader.conf.
module_register_init: MOD_LOAD (iwi_monitor_fw, 0xffff0000002150d0, 0) error 1
firmware: 'rsu-rtl8712fw' version 120: 122328 bytes loaded at 0xffff000001d4b0c0
firmware: 'runfw' version 0: 8192 bytes loaded at 0xffff000001d692a8
firmware: 'mw88W8363fw' version 0: 94940 bytes loaded at 0xffff000001ce9cc0
firmware: 'mwlboot' version 0: 2280 bytes loaded at 0xffff000001d00fa0
firmware: 'iwm3160fw' version 0: 918268 bytes loaded at 0xffff000000d500e0
firmware: 'iwm3168fw' version 0: 1028032 bytes loaded at 0xffff000000e30490
firmware: 'iwm7260fw' version 0: 1049340 bytes loaded at 0xffff000000f2b500
firmware: 'iwm7265fw' version 0: 1180412 bytes loaded at 0xffff00000102b8b0
firmware: 'iwm7265Dfw' version 0: 1383604 bytes loaded at 0xffff00000114bc60
firmware: 'iwm8000Cfw' version 0: 2351636 bytes loaded at 0xffff00000129d9c8
firmware: 'iwm8265fw' version 0: 1811984 bytes loaded at 0xffff0000014dbc90
firmware: 'iwn1000fw' version 0: 337520 bytes loaded at 0xffff000001696350
firmware: 'iwn100fw' version 0: 337572 bytes loaded at 0xffff0000016e8a70
firmware: 'rt2561fw' version 0: 8192 bytes loaded at 0xffff000001d04800
firmware: 'rt2561sfw' version 0: 8192 bytes loaded at 0xffff000001d068b0
firmware: 'rt2661fw' version 0: 8192 bytes loaded at 0xffff000001d08960
firmware: 'rt2860fw' version 0: 8192 bytes loaded at 0xffff000001d0aa10
firmware: 'wpifw' version 153229: 150100 bytes loaded at 0xffff000001d7bd20
firmware: 'iwn105fw' version 0: 689680 bytes loaded at 0xffff00000173b1c8
firmware: 'iwn135fw' version 0: 701228 bytes loaded at 0xffff0000017e3888
firmware: 'iwn2000fw' version 0: 695876 bytes loaded at 0xffff00000188ec68
firmware: 'iwn2030fw' version 0: 707392 bytes loaded at 0xffff000001938b60
random: entropy device external interface
firmware: 'iwn4965fw' version 0: 187972 bytes loaded at 0xffff0000019e5750
firmware: 'iwn5000fw' version 0: 340696 bytes loaded at 0xffff000001a13648
WARNING: Device "g_ctl" is Giant locked and may be deleted before FreeBSD 14.0.
MAP 8000000 mode 2 pages 5
MAP 3e61f000 mode 2 pages 1
MAP 3ffc6000 mode 2 pages 1
null: <full device, null device, zero device>
openfirm: <Open Firmware control device>
WARNING: Device "openfirm" is Giant locked and may be deleted before FreeBSD 14.0.
WARNING: Device "pci" is Giant locked and may be deleted before FreeBSD 14.0.
[ath_hal] loaded
nfslock: pseudo-device
crypto: <crypto core>
WARNING: Device "kbd" is Giant locked and may be deleted before FreeBSD 14.0.
kbd0 at kbdmux0
mem: <memory>
ofwbus0: <Open Firmware Device Tree>
simplebus0: <Flattened device tree simple bus> on ofwbus0
simplebus1: <Flattened device tree simple bus> on simplebus0
simple_mfd0: <Simple MFD (Multi-Functions Device)> mem 0x13800-0x138ff,0x13c00-0x13c1f on simplebus1
simple_mfd1: <Simple MFD (Multi-Functions Device)> mem 0x18800-0x188ff,0x18c00-0x18c1f on simplebus1
psci0: <ARM Power State Co-ordination Interface Driver> on ofwbus0
psci0: PSCI version 0.2 compatible
gic0: <ARM Generic Interrupt Controller v3.0> mem 0x1d00000-0x1d0ffff,0x1d40000-0x1d7ffff,0x1d80000-0x1d81fff,0x1d90000-0x1d91fff,0x1da0000-0x1dbffff irq 27 on simplebus1
gic0: SPIs: 224, IDs: 65535
gic0: Start searching for Re-Distributor
gic0: CPU0 Re-Distributor has been found
gic0: CPU0 Re-Distributor woke up
gic0: CPU0 enabled CPU interface via system registers
gpio0: <Armada 37x0 North Bridge GPIO Controller> mem 0x13800-0x138ff,0x13c00-0x13c1f irq 28,29,30,31,32,33,34,35,36,37,38,39 on simple_mfd0
gpiobus0: <OFW GPIO bus> on gpio0
gpio1: <Armada 37x0 South Bridge GPIO Controller> mem 0x18800-0x188ff,0x18c00-0x18c1f irq 40,41,42,43,44 on simple_mfd1
gpiobus1: <OFW GPIO bus> on gpio1
gpioregulator0: <GPIO controlled regulator> on ofwbus0
generic_timer0: <ARMv8 Generic Timer> irq 0,1,2,3 on ofwbus0
Timecounter "ARM MPCore Timecounter" frequency 12500000 Hz quality 1000
Event timer "ARM MPCore Eventtimer" frequency 12500000 Hz quality 1000
efirtc0: cannot read EFI realtime clock, error 5
cpulist0: <Open Firmware CPU Group> on ofwbus0
cpu0: <Open Firmware CPU> on cpulist0
cpu0: missing 'clock-frequency' property
arm64_cpu0: register <0>
cpu1: <Open Firmware CPU> on cpulist0
cpu1: missing 'clock-frequency' property
arm64_cpu1: register <1>
pmu0: <Performance Monitoring Unit> irq 4 on ofwbus0
spi0: <Armada 37x0 SPI controller> mem 0x10600-0x10fff irq 6 on simplebus1
iichb0: <Marvell Armada 37x0 IIC controller> mem 0x11000-0x11023 irq 7 on simplebus1
iicbus0: <OFW I2C bus> on iichb0
iic0: <I2C generic I/O> on iicbus0
simplebus1: <i2c@11080> mem 0x11080-0x110a3 irq 8 disabled compat marvell,armada-3700-i2c (no driver attached)
uart0: <Marvell Armada 3700 UART> mem 0x12000-0x121ff irq 9,10,11 on simplebus1
uart0: console (115200,n,8,1)
uart0: fast interrupt
uart0: PPS capture mode: DCD
simplebus1: <serial@12200> mem 0x12200-0x1222f irq 12,13 disabled compat marvell,armada-3700-uart-ext (no driver attached)
simplebus1: <nb-periph-clk@13000> mem 0x13000-0x130ff compat marvell,armada-3700-periph-clock-nb (no driver attached)
simplebus1: <sb-periph-clk@18000> mem 0x18000-0x180ff compat marvell,armada-3700-periph-clock-sb (no driver attached)
simplebus1: <tbg@13200> mem 0x13200-0x132ff compat marvell,armada-3700-tbg-clock (no driver attached)
simplebus1: <reset@13840> mem 0x13840-0x1384f compat marvell,armada-3700-reset (no driver attached)
gpioc0: <GPIO controller> on gpio0
simple_mfd0: <xtal-clk> mem 0x13800-0x138ff,0x13c00-0x13c1f compat marvell,armada-3700-xtal-clock (no driver attached)
syscon_generic_dev0: <syscon> mem 0x14000-0x1405f on simplebus1
gpioc1: <GPIO controller> on gpio1
mvneta0: <NETA controller> mem 0x30000-0x33fff irq 14 on simplebus1
mvneta0: version is 10
mvneta0: bpf attached
mvneta0: Ethernet address: f0:ad:4e:23:33:c3
mdio0: <MDIO> on mvneta0
e6000sw0: Found switch_node: 0x1340
e6000sw0: Found switch_node: 0x1340
e6000sw0: <Marvell 88E6341> on mdio0
e6000sw0: multi-chip addressing mode (0x1)
e6000sw0: CPU port at 0
e6000sw0: fixed port at 0
e6000sw0: PHY at port 1
miibus0: <MII bus> on e6000sw0
e1000phy0: <Marvell 88E1000 Gigabit PHY> PHY 17 on miibus0
e1000phy0: OUI 0x000ac2, model 0x0000, rev. 1
e1000phy0:  none, 10baseT, 10baseT-FDX, 100baseTX, 100baseTX-FDX, 1000baseT, 1000baseT-master, 1000baseT-FDX, 1000baseT-FDX-master, auto
e6000sw0: PHY at port 2
miibus1: <MII bus> on e6000sw0
e1000phy1: <Marvell 88E1000 Gigabit PHY> PHY 18 on miibus1
e1000phy1: OUI 0x000ac2, model 0x0000, rev. 1
e1000phy1:  none, 10baseT, 10baseT-FDX, 100baseTX, 100baseTX-FDX, 1000baseT, 1000baseT-master, 1000baseT-FDX, 1000baseT-FDX-master, auto
e6000sw0: PHY at port 3
miibus2: <MII bus> on e6000sw0
e1000phy2: <Marvell 88E1000 Gigabit PHY> PHY 19 on miibus2
e1000phy2: OUI 0x000ac2, model 0x0000, rev. 1
e1000phy2:  none, 10baseT, 10baseT-FDX, 100baseTX, 100baseTX-FDX, 1000baseT, 1000baseT-master, 1000baseT-FDX, 1000baseT-FDX-master, auto
e6000sw0: switch is ready.
etherswitch0: <Switch controller> on e6000sw0
simplebus1: <mdio@32004> mem 0x32004-0x32007 compat marvell,orion-mdio (no driver attached)
simplebus1: <ethernet@40000> mem 0x40000-0x43fff irq 15 disabled compat marvell,armada-3700-neta (no driver attached)
xhci0: <Marvell Integrated USB 3.0 controller> mem 0x58000-0x5bfff irq 16 on simplebus1
xhci0: 32 bytes context size, 32-bit DMA
usbus0 on xhci0
xhci0: usbpf: Attached
ehci0: <Marvell Integrated USB 2.0 controller> mem 0x5e000-0x5ffff irq 17 on simplebus1
ehci0: 5.24 GL USB-2 workaround enabled
usbus1: EHCI version 1.0
usbus1 on ehci0
ehci0: usbpf: Attached
simplebus1: <xor@60900> mem 0x60900-0x609ff,0x60b00-0x60bff compat marvell,armada-3700-xor (no driver attached)
simplebus1: <crypto@90000> mem 0x90000-0xaffff irq 18,19,20,21,22,23 compat inside-secure,safexcel-eip97 (no driver attached)
sdhci_xenon0: vqmmc-supply regulator found
sdhci_xenon0: <Armada Xenon SDHCI controller> mem 0xd0000-0xd02ff,0x1e808-0x1e80b irq 24 on simplebus1
sdhci_xenon0: Non-removable media
sdhci_xenon0: Non-removable media
sdhci_xenon0-slot0: 400MHz HS 4bits VDD: 3.3V VCCQ: 3.3V DRV: BACD DMA non-removable
sdhci_xenon0-slot0: ============== REGISTER DUMP ==============
sdhci_xenon0-slot0: Sys addr: 0x00000000 | Version:  0x00000002
sdhci_xenon0-slot0: Blk size: 0x00000000 | Blk cnt:  0x00000000
sdhci_xenon0-slot0: Argument: 0x00000000 | Trn mode: 0x00000000
sdhci_xenon0-slot0: Present:  0x01f00000 | Host ctl: 0x00000000
sdhci_xenon0-slot0: Power:    0x0000000f | Blk gap:  0x00000000
sdhci_xenon0-slot0: Wake-up:  0x00000000 | Clock:    0x0000ffc7
sdhci_xenon0-slot0: Timeout:  0x00000000 | Int stat: 0x00000000
sdhci_xenon0-slot0: Int enab: 0x027f003b | Sig enab: 0x00000000
sdhci_xenon0-slot0: AC12 err: 0x00000000 | Host ctl2:0x00000000
sdhci_xenon0-slot0: Caps:     0x25e80099 | Caps2:    0x0000af77
sdhci_xenon0-slot0: Max curr: 0x00000000 | ADMA err: 0x00000000
sdhci_xenon0-slot0: ADMA addr:0x00000000 | Slot int: 0x00000000
sdhci_xenon0-slot0: ===========================================
sdhci_xenon0-slot0: Card inserted
mmc0: <MMC/SD bus> on sdhci_xenon0
sdhci_xenon1: <Armada Xenon SDHCI controller> mem 0xd8000-0xd82ff,0x17808-0x1780b irq 25 on simplebus1
sdhci_xenon1: Non-removable media
sdhci_xenon1: Non-removable media
sdhci_xenon1-slot0: 400MHz HS 8bits VDD: 3.3V VCCQ: 3.3V DRV: BACD DMA non-removable
sdhci_xenon1-slot0: ============== REGISTER DUMP ==============
sdhci_xenon1-slot0: Sys addr: 0x3c6d3200 | Version:  0x00000002
sdhci_xenon1-slot0: Blk size: 0x00007200 | Blk cnt:  0x00000000
sdhci_xenon1-slot0: Argument: 0x0035203d | Trn mode: 0x00000013
sdhci_xenon1-slot0: Present:  0x01f20000 | Host ctl: 0x00000024
sdhci_xenon1-slot0: Power:    0x0000000f | Blk gap:  0x00000000
sdhci_xenon1-slot0: Wake-up:  0x00000000 | Clock:    0x00000407
sdhci_xenon1-slot0: Timeout:  0x0000000e | Int stat: 0x00000000
sdhci_xenon1-slot0: Int enab: 0x027f003b | Sig enab: 0x00000000
sdhci_xenon1-slot0: AC12 err: 0x00000000 | Host ctl2:0x00000000
sdhci_xenon1-slot0: Caps:     0x25ec0099 | Caps2:    0x0000af77
sdhci_xenon1-slot0: Max curr: 0x00000000 | ADMA err: 0x00000000
sdhci_xenon1-slot0: ADMA addr:0x00000000 | Slot int: 0x00000000
sdhci_xenon1-slot0: ===========================================
sdhci_xenon1-slot0: Card inserted
mmc1: <MMC/SD bus> on sdhci_xenon1
ahci0: <AHCI SATA controller> mem 0xe0000-0xe1fff irq 26 on simplebus1
ahci0: AHCI v1.30 with 1 6Gbps ports, Port Multiplier supported with FBS
ahci0: Caps: NCQ SNTF AL 6Gbps PM FBS PMD SSC PSC 32cmd eSATA 1ports
ahci0: Caps2:
ahcich0: <AHCI channel> at channel 0 on ahci0
ahcich0: Caps: CPD ESP FBSCP
pcib0: <Marvell Armada 3700 PCIe Bus Controller> mem 0xd0070000-0xd008ffff irq 5 on simplebus0
pcib0: link up
pci0: <PCI bus> on pcib0
pci0: domain=0, physical bus=0
pcib0: a37x0_pcie_check_pio_status: Posted PIO Response Status: CA, 0xe00 @ 0x3c
pcib0: a37x0_pcie_check_pio_status: Posted PIO Response Status: CA, 0xe00 @ 0x3c
pcib0: a37x0_pcie_check_pio_status: Posted PIO Response Status: CA, 0xe00 @ 0x2c
pcib0: a37x0_pcie_check_pio_status: Posted PIO Response Status: CA, 0xe00 @ 0x2c
pcib0: a37x0_pcie_check_pio_status: Posted PIO Response Status: CA, 0xe00 @ 0x3c
pcib0: a37x0_pcie_check_pio_status: Posted PIO Response Status: CA, 0xe00 @ 0x3c
pcib0: a37x0_pcie_check_pio_status: Posted PIO Response Status: CA, 0xe00 @ 0x4
pcib0: a37x0_pcie_check_pio_status: Posted PIO Response Status: CA, 0xe00 @ 0x34
pcib0: a37x0_pcie_check_pio_status: Posted PIO Response Status: CA, 0xe00 @ 0
pcib0: a37x0_pcie_check_pio_status: Posted PIO Response Status: CA, 0xe00 @ 0xfc
pcib0: a37x0_pcie_check_pio_status: Posted PIO Response Status: CA, 0xe00 @ 0
pcib0: a37x0_pcie_check_pio_status: Posted PIO Response Status: CA, 0xe00 @ 0xfc
pcib0: a37x0_pcie_check_pio_status: Posted PIO Response Status: CA, 0xe00 @ 0
pcib0: a37x0_pcie_check_pio_status: Posted PIO Response Status: CA, 0xe00 @ 0xfc
pcib0: a37x0_pcie_check_pio_status: Posted PIO Response Status: CA, 0xe00 @ 0
pcib0: a37x0_pcie_check_pio_status: Posted PIO Response Status: CA, 0xe00 @ 0xfc
pcib0: a37x0_pcie_check_pio_status: Posted PIO Response Status: CA, 0xe00 @ 0
pcib0: a37x0_pcie_check_pio_status: Posted PIO Response Status: CA, 0xe00 @ 0xfc
pcib0: a37x0_pcie_check_pio_status: Posted PIO Response Status: CA, 0xe00 @ 0
pcib0: a37x0_pcie_check_pio_status: Posted PIO Response Status: CA, 0xe00 @ 0xfc
pcib0: a37x0_pcie_check_pio_status: Posted PIO Response Status: CA, 0xe00 @ 0
pcib0: a37x0_pcie_check_pio_status: Posted PIO Response Status: CA, 0xe00 @ 0xfc
pcib0: a37x0_pcie_check_pio_status: Posted PIO Response Status: CA, 0xe00 @ 0
pcib0: a37x0_pcie_check_pio_status: Posted PIO Response Status: CA, 0xe00 @ 0xfc
pcib0: a37x0_pcie_check_pio_status: Posted PIO Response Status: CA, 0xe00 @ 0
pcib0: a37x0_pcie_check_pio_status: Posted PIO Response Status: CA, 0xe00 @ 0xfc
pcib0: a37x0_pcie_check_pio_status: Posted PIO Response Status: CA, 0xe00 @ 0
pcib0: a37x0_pcie_check_pio_status: Posted PIO Response Status: CA, 0xe00 @ 0xfc
pcib0: a37x0_pcie_check_pio_status: Posted PIO Response Status: CA, 0xe00 @ 0
pcib0: a37x0_pcie_check_pio_status: Posted PIO Response Status: CA, 0xe00 @ 0xfc
```


----------



## Phishfry (Jul 6, 2022)

What happens when you remove card and check `pciconf -lv`
I am wondering if the PCIe bus is showing up.
If you are using a generic aarch64 image or what kind of image are you using?


----------



## Daemonix (Jul 6, 2022)

pifff... sadly pciconf gives no output.
Its this build "FreeBSD 12.3-STABLE plus-RELENG_22_05-n202700-3ddaea61055 pfSense arm64"

Is there anything I can do or pcie is not that great on the arm board?


----------



## SirDice (Jul 6, 2022)

Daemonix said:


> Its this build "FreeBSD 12.3-STABLE plus-RELENG_22_05-n202700-3ddaea61055 pfSense arm64"


pfSense is not supported here.

GhostBSD, pfSense, TrueNAS, and all other FreeBSD Derivatives


----------



## Daemonix (Jul 6, 2022)

SirDice said:


> pfSense is not supported here.
> 
> GhostBSD, pfSense, TrueNAS, and all other FreeBSD Derivatives


:S

It is a fundamentally a kernel question. This is the forum where more advance people are... :S and didnt really asked a pfsense specific question.
The accumilated knowledge cant be compared between forums.


----------



## Phishfry (Jul 6, 2022)

Daemonix said:


> It is a fundamentally a kernel question.


I have to agree with SirDice.
pfSense created their own version to run on the SG1100.
Their image is custom made for the device.
We have no idea what modifications they made to get FreeBSD running on this platform.
So we really can't help.
Hopefully they passed any work back into FreeBSD base.



			arm64/ESPRESSObin - FreeBSD Wiki


----------



## Phishfry (Jul 6, 2022)

> In order to get FreeBSD booting properly on the ESPRESSObin v7 I got after ordering early 2019 I had to update the u-boot in the spi.


So I would assume you are trying to run EspressoBin on Netgates SG1100 image.
I could see u-boot being very important here.
See if u-boot can recognize the mini PCIe wifi device.
Should be serdes under u-boot command prompt.

That is all I can tell you. I bought one and the USB console jack fell right off. Garbage solder job.
Good Luck. This platform is not worth your time. Please do some reading.


----------



## Daemonix (Jul 6, 2022)

Phishfry said:


> So I would assume you are trying to run EspressoBin on Netgates SG1100 image.
> I could see u-boot being very important here.
> See if u-boot can recognize the mini PCIe wifi device.
> Should be serdes under u-boot command prompt.
> ...


thanks!
Ill try to check this but Ill also try to get vanilla freeBSD to boot on it and see if it works. I understand that pfsense is modified but the kernel/core part isn't really (as far as I see).
But fair, Ill try to get freebsd running and report back.


----------



## Phishfry (Jul 6, 2022)

I was wrong. PCIe devices on espressobin show up in uboot under `pci` command not serdes.

Marvell>> pci
Scanning PCI devices on bus 0
BusDevFun VendorId DeviceId Device Class Sub-Class
_____________________________________________________________
00.00.00 0x1b4b 0x0100 Mass storage controller 0x04


----------



## Phishfry (Jul 6, 2022)

If you are serious steps would go like this.
Top level heirachy of u-boot is SPI. Make a plan. Either deal with it by flashing a rom to it. Or not.

This means getting Armbian running and use it to backup&&flash the SPI.
There are usually specialized Armbian builds for platforms. Sometimes unofficial ones are better.
Official ones do tend to lock into older u-boot versions which can be problematic.
For example Solid Runs u-boot is from 2018. They just don't update at all.
Unofficial Armbian builds do.

Or....... you can skip SPI for now. dd zero the SPI and get FreeBSD running from microSD uboot.
Then build an SPI rom and flash it once you have a good setup.

SPI if left with whatever is on it now could be problems. ie... you cant just ignore it.
Probably an older version. Maybe something customized.
It is right in the wiki and that is an experienced persons advice. Value the small insights left there.


----------



## Daemonix (Jul 6, 2022)

Phishfry said:


> If you are serious steps would go like this.
> Top level heirachy of u-boot is SPI. Make a plan. Either deal with it by flashing a rom to it. Or not.
> 
> This means getting Armbian running and use it to backup&&flash the SPI.
> ...


I have to do some reading! I just got the device and I wanted to have a "easy" backup plan if my main setup fails... so the "boss of the house" won't beat me to death... (network always fails when Im away on business...)


----------



## Phishfry (Jul 6, 2022)

I could have got a trash unit from ebay. I did find lots of USB connectors falling off complaints.
The feature set is nice. I would like to see you get that PCIe card working.

So consider this: If you wanna get pfSense running on this they probably use a special SPI rom.
Found nowhere but source code if at all. After all they are trying to sell a product.

But did they upstream the PCI bus driver? I am not sure they even used a PCIe device in them.
I thought it used a cellular modem? Those use USB signalling. So maybe no FreeBSD PCI bus driver exists.
That is where you want to start. See if FreeBSD proper has a PCI bus driver for Marvell Amanda.
The uboot on it now should give clues. 
Slap your Atheros in and interrupt boot process to get into u-boot command prompt. See what `pci` shows.
It may seem daunting but its not. Just dont fiddle with env settings until versed.


----------



## Phishfry (Jul 6, 2022)

Also notice that Armbian page refrenced on the Wiki is referring to u-boot 2022-04 for espressobin.

So there is an early question to ponder. Use FreeBSD ports u-boot-master or use u-boot straight from github.
FreeBSD ports version is not going to be that recent.

Plus alot of that would depend on the frequency of a platforms u-boot updates.
If someone is actively working on u-boot for a platform or wheather left adrift for dead.
Left adrift platform means u-boot version used is less important.


----------



## Phishfry (Jul 6, 2022)

OK I read you forum post on Netgate forum.
Please ignore everything I wrote. You have an SG-1100 from Netgate.


I see the PCIe bus here:


Daemonix said:


> pcib0: <Marvell Armada 3700 PCIe Bus Controller> mem 0xd0070000-0xd008ffff irq 5 on simplebus0


I don't know why its not showing up.



Daemonix said:


> pcib0: a37x0_pcie_check_pio_status: Posted PIO Response Status: CA, 0xe00 @ 0x3c


----------



## Daemonix (Jul 7, 2022)

Phishfry said:


> OK I read you forum post on Netgate forum.
> Please ignore everything I wrote. You have an SG-1100 from Netgate.
> 
> 
> ...


uboot shows something though :S


```
Marvell>> version
U-Boot 2018.03-devel-18.12.3-gc9aa92c-dirty (Oct 13 2021 - 10:14:54 -0300)

aarch64-linux-gnu-gcc (Linaro GCC 7.5-2019.12) 7.5.0
GNU ld (Linaro_Binutils-2019.12) 2.28.2.20170706
```


```
Marvell>> pci long
Scanning PCI devices on bus 0

Found PCI device 00.00.00:
  vendor ID =                   0x168c
  device ID =                   0x0033
  command register ID =         0x0006
  status register =             0x0010
  revision ID =                 0x01
  class code =                  0x02 (Network controller)
  sub class code =              0x80
  programming interface =       0x00
  cache line =                  0x08
  latency time =                0x00
  header type =                 0x00
  BIST =                        0x00
  base address 0 =              0xe8000004
  base address 1 =              0x00000000
  base address 2 =              0x00000000
  base address 3 =              0x00000000
  base address 4 =              0x00000000
  base address 5 =              0x00000000
  cardBus CIS pointer =         0x00000000
  sub system vendor ID =        0x19b6
  sub system ID =               0xd016
  expansion ROM base address =  0xe8020000
  interrupt line =              0xff
  interrupt pin =               0x01
  min Grant =                   0x00
  max Latency =                 0x00
```


----------

